# Co2 diffuser for the 75 gallon.



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

whats a good diffuser for my size tank? I was thinking an inline unit after the canister filter. But idk what would be my best option.


----------



## familytank (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a 110 gal and thats what I am looking to use. just havent figured out which one


----------



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

I was thinking the one from gla would be good but idk.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

For any tank that has a canister, I would go with an in-line reactor. They can be easily made, or you can buy them prefabricated.

Most work on the principle of reverse flow. The water flows down a column while the co2 tries to bubble up it. The counter currents can quickly dissolve 100% of the co2.

Do a search for Cerges' or Rexx Grigg's designs. I made a Rexx, but the Cerges looks much easier, and possibly reusable since it uses a standard 10" water filter housing.

I would only use a diffuser on a small tank that only has HOB filters.


----------



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks tugg


----------

